# Better to arm Dragon Ogres with Halberds or Great Weapons?



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Both upgrades cost the same, so it is a choice between striking harder or faster. However, with an initiative of 2 Dragon Ogres are likely to be striking after most opponents anyway.

So, which roles work better with a Halberd than Great Weapon?


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I guess halberds would be better if wanting to fight equally low initiative oponents, though, none imediately spring to mind. I really cant think of any situation just now that halberds would be better really. If they were 2 or 3 points cheaper then maybe just for the sake of freeing points in a list, but even then id probably still go for GWs.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

The only time halberds will be useful will be fighting a unit with great weapons or orcs and ogres as they match you on initiative but to be honest additional hand weapons would probably be better with the strength 5 so you will have more attacks.
It all depends on your regular opponents.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would also say it depends on what magic lores you are taking. If your taking spells which could significantly reduce your opponents initiative then halberds. And as crimson said. At strength 5 do you really need the extra strength?


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

GW's all the way! Crimson skull is right the int benefit is not enough to lose the extra str, even if you come across a unit with gw's Halberds wont save you, if you inflict 10 wounds with halberds how many people use small gw wielding units? the point is they will still hit you regardless of halberd or gw, whilst the extra str over the halberd will allow you to wound t5 monsters on 2+ and bring 1+ save to 5+ save! Go smash some monsters!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Generally speaking GW are a better choice as you won't be going first 85% of the time, and considering they should be flank charging warmachine hunting, or going after monsters and heavy cav going first shouldn't be a concern and spells should be used to boast your front line fighters and not a flanking unit so lowering the enemies through magic is not a good idea (Not to mention you should never build a unit around the idea you will use magic to boast it as magic is incredibly unreliable.

Also as most enemy units will have 20-30 models its doubtful that going first will matter.


----------

